# java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Line unsupported



## shadow (27. Jul 2011)

Hi,

ich versuche mittels de javaSound API ein .wav-File abzuspielen.

So weit bin ich gekommen:


```
String fileName = "/home/floyd/Desktop/JavaSoundDemo/audio/1-welcome.wav";
        File soundFile = new File(fileName);
        AudioInputStream audioStream = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(soundFile);
        AudioFormat format = audioStream.getFormat();
        AudioSystem.getLine(new DataLine.Info(SourceDataLine.class, format));
```

Das .wav-File ist direkt aus dem JavaSoundDemo von Oracle, sollte also funktionieren. Ich habe auch andere Sound-Files aus diesem Paket ausprobiert. Leider wird in der letzten Zeile immer folgende Exception geworfen:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: No line matching interface SourceDataLine supporting format PCM_SIGNED 11025.0 Hz, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian is supported.
	at javax.sound.sampled.AudioSystem.getLine(AudioSystem.java:459)
	at MyTest.main(MyTest.java:29)
```

Hab ich hier etwas falsch gemacht? Ich bin auf Ubuntu 11.04 mit jdk 1.6.0_26

Danke für die Unterstützung!
Stefan


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jul 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hängt das auch von der Soundkarte+Treiber ab (hab' mich aber erst kürzlich ein bißchen mit Sound beschäftigt, vielleicht weiß da noch jemand was genaueres...)

EDIT: Ob sowas wie javax.sound.sampled supported formats? - comp.lang.java.gui | Google Groups schon irgendwie hilft? :bahnhof:


----------



## shadow (27. Jul 2011)

Danke für die Antwort,
Ich hab nochwas rausgefunden. Nach einem Neustart gings auf einmal... offensichtlich hat eine Anwendung den JavaSound blockiert. Aber eigentlich funktioniert auf meinem Ubuntu Sound aus mehreren Quellen... Aber offensichtlich nicht mit JavaSound. Das muss ich dann unbedingt nochmal auf Windows testen....


----------

